# Shooting House crates.



## tyler0421

Great crates to make shooting houses out of. JUst cut some windows, put hinges on for a door paint it or cover it in camo. approx. 45"x87"x87" Heat treated wood. . Located in Fort walton! Available from pick up most weekdays for 8:30-4:30. Just p.m and I'll let you know if I will be there when your are wanting to pick up.Also I can load them up for you with forklift. $60

















Here is one I made from them.


----------



## jakec

dang man i wish you were a little closer to p cola i could use a couple of those for a few different things. the shooting house looks good. pretty good deal.


----------



## tyler0421

bump


----------



## yankee cousin

Do you know the approx weight of each?


----------



## tyler0421

They are 300-350lbs a piece


----------



## fishinmuch

I bought two of these boxes off of you and at first I was happy with them. It took me a while to get around to turning these into shooting houses so i was suprised to find what layed in store inside the boxes. The boxes were completely full of packing material! I mean from nearly top to bottom. That is GREAT when you consider the normal person has NO way to dispose of that much material. What a D!$K move! I am a member of the armed forces so I take offense to the fact that you are selling boxes used to move service members and then pawning trash off on us as well. Seriously the entire box was tightly packed with trash!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Wow! You bought it sealed up and just found this. Betting Tyler didn't know what was in it either. It's not that bubble wrap is it??? You could take it down to the elementary school for the kids to pop!!


----------



## Johntravis89

Where you located


----------



## tyler0421

fishinmuch said:


> I bought two of these boxes off of you and at first I was happy with them. It took me a while to get around to turning these into shooting houses so i was suprised to find what layed in store inside the boxes. The boxes were completely full of packing material! I mean from nearly top to bottom. That is GREAT when you consider the normal person has NO way to dispose of that much material. What a D!$K move! I am a member of the armed forces so I take offense to the fact that you are selling boxes used to move service members and then pawning trash off on us as well. Seriously the entire box was tightly packed with trash!


Seriously? You were told that when you bought it. It's just cardboard and paper maybe a little plastic. I tell everyone that comes to get these that there is trash in them and that its mostly all burnable. If you had asked I would have let you dipose of it here if you didnt have a place to get rid of it.


----------



## tyler0421

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow! You bought it sealed up and just found this. Betting Tyler didn't know what was in it either. It's not that bubble wrap is it??? You could take it down to the elementary school for the kids to pop!!


If you look at the picture the doors are put inside of them on top of the trash. It's not like they are slam full and compacted of trash.


----------



## fishinmuch

No it wasnt just a little bit and no I wasnt told that. The entire box was stuffed with carboard and paper. The first box had about a standard Waste Management trash can full, and that was fine. The second one was clearly stuffed from more than one box. It would fill 5-6 of the same trash cans, or more. If it was not done on purpose than you should deffinitly start checking before you give these to people. I have had my house hold goods shipped in those same boxes while in the navy and I know that was more packing material then what was packed in that box. 

And I am sorry about saying D!*K move. I was pretty hot about it and should have thought you may not have known.


----------



## tracker10

I was trying to figure out how I could buy 4 crates from you. Need ASAP I live in laurel hill. Thanks


----------



## tyler0421

fishinmuch I appoligize if I didn't tell you that. I try to let everyone know that there is trash in them if the ones they pick out have trash. Sorry about the inconvenience. If you want I'll let you come get one for free that is empty.


----------



## tyler0421

Ill trade ammo for these as well. Let me know what you have and we'll make a deal.


----------



## my3nme

Do you have these year round?


----------



## tyler0421

my3nme said:


> Do you have these year round?


Yes I do.


----------



## my3nme

Great, I don't have anywhere to store but will need some


----------



## tyler0421

my3nme said:


> Great, I don't have anywhere to store but will need some


 
Just give me a shout when you would like to get them.


----------



## Dotta B

Could re-post your price for the shooting houses. Also, the location. As posted on my computer there are adds that cover up the information that you gave. Thanks, Dotta B.


----------



## steve37

Is there anyway to get one on a weekend? if not I'll have to catch a rain day to be able to come get one. Can I get your number to call you when I get ready to come get one?


----------



## tyler0421

Bump! I have a bunch right now and will give deals if you get multiples.


----------



## Outside9

fishinmuch said:


> I bought two of these boxes off of you and at first I was happy with them. It took me a while to get around to turning these into shooting houses so i was suprised to find what layed in store inside the boxes. The boxes were completely full of packing material! I mean from nearly top to bottom. That is GREAT when you consider the normal person has NO way to dispose of that much material. What a D!$K move! I am a member of the armed forces so I take offense to the fact that you are selling boxes used to move service members and then pawning trash off on us as well. Seriously the entire box was tightly packed with trash!


This forum is turning into a bashing forum for simple things.

I bought a used welder from this guy and he was great to deal with, he
even guaranteed it until I checked it out away from his business. 

The only thing I can say bad about him is his choice of college football teams.


----------



## tyler0421

Outside9 said:


> This forum is turning into a bashing forum for simple things.
> 
> I bought a used welder from this guy and he was great to deal with, he
> even guaranteed it until I checked it out away from his business.
> 
> The only thing I can say bad about him is his choice of college football teams.


Thanks man!
Oh and Go Noles!


----------



## tyler0421

Bump! Hunting season is coming. Get ready!


----------



## dajowi

Where in ft. Walton?
I need a few before friday...


----------



## tyler0421

I have a company coming in to get majority of these this week. Better come get em. Willing to make deals when buying multiples.


----------



## tyler0421

Have a company coming in starting tommorow to get all of these. If you want some let me know. They will be gone by next week.


----------



## rwood

P.m. sent


----------



## tyler0421

I should have some through next week. Ill take offers!


----------



## rwood

Could you please contact Charlie Neese again , he has lost your number. His number is 850 978-3542. thank you.


----------



## tyler0421

bump! Still have a few left.


----------



## tyler0421

I have some of these available. Price is $75.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

fishinmuch said:


> I bought two of these boxes off of you and at first I was happy with them. It took me a while to get around to turning these into shooting houses so i was suprised to find what layed in store inside the boxes. The boxes were completely full of packing material! I mean from nearly top to bottom. That is GREAT when you consider the normal person has NO way to dispose of that much material. What a D!$K move! I am a member of the armed forces so I take offense to the fact that you are selling boxes used to move service members and then pawning trash off on us as well. Seriously the entire box was tightly packed with trash!


You are a cry baby, light the shit on fire and move on. Your old lady wipe your butt for you? WoW


----------



## tyler0421

:thumbsup:


----------



## seanclearly

Do you still have some of these left?


----------



## guppy

*Interested*

If you have some left, please call me at 865-0095. I live in FWB and would like to pick one up


----------



## tyler0421

Yes. I do have some still available right now.


----------



## tyler0421

Bump! Get em ready! Hunting Seasons coming soon. I still have quite a few of these!


----------



## jsh1904

Anybody want to bring me one of these


----------



## tyler0421

Where are you located Jsh1904?


----------



## tyler0421

Anyone still interested in any of these? I still have some left. Would possibly deliver at my convenience depending on location.


----------



## chris592

PM Sent


----------



## tyler0421

Have a few nice ones right now. Call me if interested. $75 a piece or make a deal if you get more than one.


----------



## chris592

I sent you a pm. what is your number


----------



## tyler0421

I sent you a PM back. Sorry about that.


----------



## pcola4

PM sent


----------



## BUCKINGNUTS

*Shooting House Crates - Still available?*

Are you still selling these. If so, where? What is your phone number?
T.C.


----------



## tyler0421

PMs Returned


----------



## tyler0421

Gotta crew starting to knock all these down and take them. Let me know if you need any before they are gone.


----------



## tyler0421

I have a few left. Let me know if you need any...


----------



## tyler0421

I guess everyone is ready for hunting season already..


----------



## pcola4

Sent a pm a while back. No response. Don't need them now. Maybe in spring.


----------



## tyler0421

I have some of these available right now. Come get em. $50 a piece


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Dang if I was in town I'd get a couple from ya, but If you have any at the end of sept when I get home I'd come get a couple.. GO NOLES!!


----------



## tyler0421

I should. I know we have a company coming in soon to get majority of them.


----------



## Dt84

How many do you have left? Thanks


----------



## lees way2

Thanks Tyler great deal on the crates. Some paint windows and a tin roof they will be good. He still has a bunch and it will be way better than starting from scratch.


----------



## tyler0421

Dt84 said:


> How many do you have left? Thanks


I still have a bunch!

No Problem Lee! Great Meeting You!


----------



## tyler0421

I have a company coming into get majority of these starting tomorrow. If you want any you may want to get them in the next few days!


----------



## tyler0421

Still have some of these!


----------



## lees way2

Tyler these were super easy to make. We got all six done and out, Ill take some picts and get someone to post them for me. We may make another run for some more. Great deal guys and easy to do. Tommy


----------



## K.dawg

Here is how we did ours.


----------



## kjwindham

*Crates*

Tyler,

Do you still handle these. Bought a couple from you a couple of years back and lost your number?


----------



## tyler0421

Sure do. Call or text me at 850-699-1836


----------



## johnf

What kind of business is this. I would love to have a couple of these, but I'm in Arkansas. If it's a business or chain that we may have here, I would like to hit them up.


----------



## tyler0421

Its that Time again!


----------



## tyler0421

Willing to trade if you have something to trade just ask. Least I can say is no.


----------



## 60hertz

Price?


----------



## tyler0421

$75 each unless you get multiples. I can do better if you do more than one.


----------



## tyler0421

I have a company that is knocking these down to ship them somewhere else. Let me know if you are interested before they are gone.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

I was wondering if you still had any of the crates left or have they all been knocked down and sent off.


----------



## tyler0421

Yes, We still have some! sorry, not sure why i never saw this!


----------



## tyler0421

We still have a bunch of these. $55 a piece or possibly less if getting multiples.


----------



## auburn17

Tyler, do you still sell these?


----------



## tyler0421

Yes we do. $50 or trade.


----------



## tyler0421

Alright, I'll do $30 if anyone is interested.


----------



## lees way2

Guys these things work great,I have 6 on my lease for over 5 years now. lost 1 this year to a wind storm. The rest are doing great and ya cant beat the price.


----------



## auburn17

What is a good contact number, I’ve got a few friends looking for some


----------



## jspooney

I need 3 for an art project. Can I come on Monday? Pm your number, please.


----------



## tyler0421

Good to meet you Spooney! 
We have a bunch of these left but have a company coming in about 2-3 weeks to get all of them.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Is it a possibility that these will be available this year??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinFool

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Is it a possibility that these will be available this year??
> 
> 
> I sure hope so. Would like 1 or 2 myself.


----------



## tyler0421

I have a handful right now if anyone is looking. Shoot me a message!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinFool

tyler0421 said:


> I have a handful right now if anyone is looking. Shoot me a message!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Tyler,

What your current price?


----------



## tyler0421

$50 or trades. Looking for any ammo, gun stuff, hunting stuff or?


----------



## tyler0421

Still have some if anyone is looking.


----------



## tyler0421

$50 for now until I get someone in here to get them all. Or trade for something?


----------



## MaxxT

They are usefull for storage, dog house, chicken coop, hunting blind or just the lumber


----------



## tyler0421

I have a bunch of these again. Hunting season is around the corner!


----------



## danbowers850

These things are very handy as a real good start on a shooting house. Especially if you have a lull or a lift.


----------

